# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Novos Escumadores ATI

## Ricardo Pinto

Boas notícias companheiros.... a ATI lançou um novo modelo de escumadores cónicos para substituir o velhinho bubble master. 

Estes novos escumadores para além da novidade de serem em formato de cone, apresentam também uma nova turbina. Esqueçam o mesh ou as agulhas... agora há o grid-wheel  :yb624: 

Mas o melhor ainda é o preço. Espera-se que o modelo 250 (para aquários até 3000L) não ultrapasse os 500€. 

Pelas informações que tive a ATI encontra-se já a distribuir estes novos escumadores, mas desconheço se há alguém em Portugal a comercializar isto.

Mais informações e um video no H2O+Something:

ATI Powercone skimmer

----------


## Helena Pais

Relativamente ao preço na Alemanha está:

cone 160 - 275 - aquários de 200 - 500 litros
cone 200 - 315 - aquários de 500 - 1000 litros
cone 250 - 395 - aquários de 1000 - 3000 litros

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Tem bom aspecto mas se as bombas continuarem com o mesmo problema......só muda mesmo o aspecto.....

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Obrigado pela informação Ricardo  :Smile: 

Helena Pais, em que site consultaste esses preços?

abraço

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Ricardo!

Foi em Ballingspurenelemente Strontium-Barium-Komplex 500ml - Ballingspurenelemente Strontium-Barium-Komple

Há também na Sewatec... http://www.sewatec.de/protein-skimme...-c-43_299.html

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

ja tenho lido alguns artigos sobre esses escumadores , em portugal ainda nao vi em nenhuma loja online nem fisica .. mas alemanha ja quase todas teem ...

estou algo curioso acerca destes escumadores , se houver alguem que ja tenha ca em funcionamento , gostava de ouvir e sua experiencia com eles ..

o preco ate e algo convidativo , agora falta ver os resultados do seu trabalho...

vamos aguardar para ver  :Smile:  

cumprimentos

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Pelo que li e vi tem muito bom aspecto, a concorrencia faz bem as marcas e quem sai a ganhar somos todos nós.
Varias marcas escolheram este ano para lançar novos escumadores, o bubble king, Deltec e a agora a ATI e todos com novidades.
Acho o preço muito bom pode ser que seja como o 1º lancamento que fez baixar o preço em outras marcas importantes.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Tem bom aspecto mas se as bombas continuarem com o mesmo problema......só muda mesmo o aspecto.....


Boas Pedro,

Qual o problema que falas?

As do BM do meu irmão partiram no cabo, e aconteceu-me o mesmo com duas Sicce Multi. Agora tenho o escumador a trabalhar com 2x Sicce Multi 2500. É simplesmente igual
Mas este novo 250 tem apenas uma bomba, e é outra/diferente.

Estes novos modelos estam de facto muito apelativo. Por cá o preço não deverá fugir muito do PVR.

----------


## António Vitor

2.2 m^3 de ar por hora?

muito bom...

posso apontar um erro no site .
" I didn't here my "
hear e não here...
 :Wink:  

peço desculpa se pareço pretencioso, não é nada disso...
com uma audiência internacional não gosto que pensem que os tugas cometem erros...

todos cometem mas os tugas menos que os outros...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> 2.2 m^3 de ar por hora?
> 
> muito bom...
> 
> posso apontar um erro no site .
> " I didn't here my "
> hear e não here...
>  
> 
> ...


Olá António Vítor,

Obrigado pela chamada de atenção. 
Por acaso essa frase não é minha, nem de nenhum tuga  :Coradoeolhos: ,  foi um copy paste de um utilizador alemão num fórum estrangeiro. É o que dá fazer copy paste sem olhar em condições. Vou já corrigir. 

Obrigado

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
De facto o aspecto do escuma mudou brutalmente para melhor e segundo o fabricante esta nova bomba que equipa o novo ATI, vale por 3 das velhinhas psk 2500... o preço, penso ser imbativel a nivel qualidade de escumação, mas isso ja o velhinho ATI era... ja existem sites alemãs que vendem este escumador com prazos de espera de uma semana...
Muito sinceramente pela experiencia que tenho do velhinho ATI e pelo preço convidativo, sinto-me tentado a comprar um destes para por a bombar ao lado do velhinho( a ver quem leva a melho r :yb624: ).

cumprimentos a todos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Qual o problema que falas?


Boas!

O problema relatado por várias pessoas é que essas bombas quando paravam por vezes "empancavam".....a mim aconteceu algumas vezes...tinha de dar um toque para ela começar a trabalhar...

cumps

----------


## Rúben Francisco

boas Pedro
esse problema foi resolvido na segunda geração das psk 2500, e tambem o problema dos cabos rolarem...

cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, se alguém quiser encomendar pode falar comigo.

Cumps.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

tb me parece um bom skimmer avaliando a quantidade de ar...

Comecei a pensar e deparei-me com uma pergunta :yb665: 

que faço eu com o velhinho  :Whistle:  skimmer em funcionamento????? :Whistle: 

mando fora? 

vendo?

ficam os dois a bombar? 

será que dois é melhor que um? ou um deles só ocupa espaço?

 :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia
Obrigado Ricardo pela partilha da informação. Gostei do modelo e agrada-me particularmente se vier equipado com fluxometro de ar (tipo médico) para que se possa a todo momento avaliar/controlar o fluxo de ar e assim o desempenho do escumador ... no site e fotografias não vi o fluxometro ... 
O tamanho e formato também são muito apelativos e convenientes e o preço é se dúvida competitivo ... é por tudo isso uma excelente possibilidade para substituir ou complementar os meus Deltec APF 600 ...  :Wink: 

ati-aquaristik

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boa tarde,

Pedro Nuno Ferreira, o fluxometro de ar é apenas para mostrar a capacidade de sucção de ar do escumador não fazendo parte integrante do mesmo.

Nos meus aquários utilizo apenas escumadores ATI, actualmente tenho 1 BM300 (5000l) e 2 BM250 (3000l). Os pontos positivos nestes ecumadores são a elevada capacidade de sucção de ar - eventualmente o factor mais importante de um escumador - utilização de bons materiais (acrílico em vez de plástico, sendo que o acrílico com o tempo não fica amarelo e é mais resistente aos riscos), funcionamento silencioso, baixo consumo energético e preço. O ponto negativo na versão Bubble-Master agora descontinuada é sem dúvida a fiabilidade de algumas bombas no arranque. Isto deve-se ao desequilíbrio do rotor. Com os novos rotores "Gridwheel" isto já não acontece. As bombas utilizadas continuam a ser as Sicce PSK2500 e com este novo rotor a capacidade de sucção de ar-água é de 1,5-1, ou seja por cada litro de água que entra, entram 1,5 litros de ar.

O conhecimento sobre a utilização dos escumadores em aquário tem crescido nos últimos tempos e prova disso é a utilização de novas formas e tamanhos nas câmaras de reacção - sendo agora cónicas e mais baixas, facilitando a sua colocação nas sumps. O volume de água (tamanho do aquário) indicado pelos fabricantes tem diminuído para cada modelo novo face aos modelos anteriores semelhantes do passado. Neste caso por exemplo a versão antiga do ATI BM250 era recomendada para 3000l e a actual é recomendada para aquários de 1000 a 2000l.

Mais informação visual:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas estes meninos já andam por ai, conto no espaço de uma semana ter um BM250 em mãos. 
Cumps.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
O meu tambem ja vem a caminho  :yb665:  :yb663: 
vou deixa-lo a trabalhar lado a lado com o velhinho BM 250 a ver quem leva a melhor  :SbSourire: . Logo que o tenha deixo ca algumas fotos e feedback do seu funcionamento...

cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas estes meninos já andam por ai, conto no espaço de uma semana ter um BM250 em mãos.
> 
> Cumps.


Boas,

Conta lá... como é que isso funciona? Preços e afins? Tens alguma loja online?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, não, como fui lá fora trouxe dois.

Cumps.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Alguém tem novidades sobre estes escumadores?
Já se vendem cá?
São realmente superiores?

Abraços,

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Viva,

podes ver aqui: Bubbles-Shop.com





> Alguém tem novidades sobre estes escumadores?
> Já se vendem cá?
> São realmente superiores?
> 
> Abraços,

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Pessoal
Venho deixar o meu testemunho sobre o novo ATI powercone 250.
De facto a ATI mudou radicalmente o escumador em relação ao anterior, mais silencioso, mais bem acabado, mais economico... mas não posso dizer que estou totalmente satisfeito, nem tinha funcionado ainda, quando fui liga-lo pela 1ª vez deparei-me com um barulho esquesito da bomba, a rotora estava partida pela famosa/inovadora gridwheel, contactei o vendedor e recebi directamente da ATI uma nova rotora. A mesma ja era de outra cor o que levou-me a pensar que tinha havido algum defeito resolvido nesta segunda rotora. Montei a rotora e passado 15 dias a mesma historia... contactei o vendedor e mais de um mês depois ainda não tenho resposta...
Penso não ser o unico com este problema porque um amigo meu leu algures na net que muitos espanhois estao com problemas nestes escumadores tendo sido suspensa a venda dos mesmos em Espanha ate o problema se encontrar resolvido... pelo que vejo parece ja haver muitos escumadores destes em Portugal mas acho estranho ainda ninguem ter-se manifestado aqui no forum dos problemas do mesmos :yb668: ...

cumprimentos e Bom Ano

----------


## José B. Ferreira

[QUOTE=Ricardo Santos;165415]Boas Pedro,


As do BM do meu irmão partiram no cabo, e aconteceu-me o mesmo com duas Sicce Multi. Agora tenho o escumador a trabalhar com 2x Sicce Multi 2500. É simplesmente igual



Ricardo,

Que alterações tiveste de fazer nas Sicce Multi 2500 para as adaptar ao escumador BM 250?

Obrigado

José Ferreira

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Por acaso há menos de um mês, em conversa com um amigo daqui do fórum, falou-se nestes escumadores e a própria marca estava a reter as encomendas devido a esse problema das bombas, já com um ou dois meses de atraso. Parece que afinal o problema das bombas não foi resolvido em relação ao modelo anterior... O mais estranho é isto passar-me com uma empresa alemã, que nos habituamos a esperar a mais alta qualidade e fiabilidade...

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Alguém tem novidades sobre estes escumadores?
> Já se vendem cá?
> São realmente superiores?
> 
> Abraços,


Olá André,

Tenho o PC200 a funcionar desde Outubro, altura em que saiu para o mercado e estou muito satisfeito.

Em relação aos anteriores (sendo que tenho a trabalhar nos meus aquários 2 BM250 e um BM300) os novos Powercone têm um design mais apelativo e moderno, o corpo do escumador/câmara de reacção é cónica, seguindo as novas tendências. Em termos de ruído equiparo-o a um Royal Exclusive, aliás o suporte da bomba é semelhante e tem aqueles pézinhos de borracha que absorvem as vibrações. Em relação ao funcionamento da bomba julgo que mais uma vez a ATI está um passo à frente das outras marcas, no passado inventou a "mesh wheel" e agora aperfeiçou o conceito e apresenta o rotor "gridwheel" mais equilibrado e homogéneo e que tem uma capacidade superior em relação ao "pinwheel" para misturar na aspiração ar com água. E claro baixo consumo energético que é típico dos produtos "Made in Germany".

Algumas fotos do meu antes de o colocar em funcionamento:

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
Artur estas bombas nada têm a ver com as anteriores... simplesmente a rotora vem fragil na parte do gridwheel, pelo menos é o que me parece visto ja me ter partido duas... em funcionamento arrisco a dizer que não se ouve a trabalhar...  não o acho superior ao antigo BM 250 embora funcione so com uma bomba...
cump.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Aproveitando o tópico, onde é que se arranja o manual em Inglês destes escumadores? É que Alemão não é mesmo o meu forte!!!  

Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas.
> 
> Aproveitando o tópico, onde é que se arranja o manual em Inglês destes escumadores? É que Alemão não é mesmo o meu forte!!!  
> 
> Abraço


Bons dias

Ontem encomendei um no fragário do norte, depois de ver um lá (este já tinha dono), o preço não anda longe do anunciado neste tópico, só que a diferença entre um 200 para o 250 são só 50, pelo qual encomendei o 250.

Pela diferença de preço não valerá encomendar o 250, pois se a bomba é igual em ambos, só a capacidade de escumação é maior, a diferença de custo compensa, pois todos nós sonhamos em aumentar o volume de agua no futuro próximo, e como se diz mais vale ter a mais do que a menos.

Já agora Celso não compraste o 200??? E que tal???

----------


## Marco Macae

Também ando de olho num ATI 250, mas tou com um pouco de receio por causa dos problemas que teem tido nas bombas do impeller, e vi ao vivo o que aconteceu ao do Rúben. Se encontrasse um ATI BM 250 ( os antigos ) mesmo em 2 mão a bom preço era cpaz de não arriscar com os novos.

Enfim, desejos.. a ver vamos, para já esta semana começo a preparar a sump p entrar em funcionamento.

Já agora a que preço se vendem os ATI BM 250 actiualmente?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Uma notícia preocupante....


*Original ATI Powercone Skimmer video shows why it is being replaced by newer “I” model*







> When ATI released their new I series powercone skimmer, some of you asked why ATI released an I Series when they just recently released the original powercone line. You weren’t the only ones, as we asked that question too. Apparently we now have an answer. A recent video that was recorded back in February shows an Italian aquarist’s power cone skimmer. In the video, you’ll see him turn the power off and then back on again only to find that his skimmer pump does not work. In Europe, numerous users were complaining about the same issues such as the “skimmer wheel” or “rotor” breaking after 3 weeks. This has also been reported on numerous international forums. ATI has taken care of the original powercone owners and it looks like the I series skimmer is a necessary replacement for the original powercone. However, we do not have a confirmed ETA of when the new I Series will be released but do not expect to be able to pick up the later generation any longer.


Pelos vistos a 1ª geração de escumadores tinha um problema com o rotor, como mostra o vídeo. Ligando e desligando o escumador, este tinha dificuldade em "arrancar". Uma situação que me parece ter sido descrita com os velhos bubble-master.

Ao que parece a ATI lançou a nova série *I* para colmatar este defeito nas bombas.

ATI teases new I series Powercone skimmer (Video)

*Isto são informações não confirmadas pela marca.* Mas publicadas num site como o Reefbuilders  :Big Grin: 

Pelo que eu gostava de saber se algum lojista foi contactado pela ATI por este problema. E se ocorreu alguma recolha voluntária do produto.

Alguém já teve este problema?

Ao menos quem vai comprar pode ficar mais descansado, se comprar um destes *I* series.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
O problema do meu foi resolvido com uma rotora nova, mas ja vai na 4ª... desde esta ultima que o escumador funciona na perfeição sem qualquer problema...

cump.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, tenho conhecimento de 4 pessoas com este escumador, dois funcionam até agora sem problemas, ou outros dois a ATI substiuiu prontamente a totalidade da bomba a quando desta avaria, e até agora não tiveram mais problemas.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas, tenho conhecimento de 4 pessoas com este escumador, dois funcionam até agora sem problemas, ou outros dois a ATI substiuiu prontamente a totalidade da bomba a quando desta avaria, e até agora não tiveram mais problemas.


Folgo em saber isso. Ainda bem que substituem a bomba, que assumiram o erro e o corrigiram poucos meses depois, lançando uma "série" nova. 

... Afinal são boas notícias, as de hoje  :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Por acaso há menos de um mês, em conversa com um amigo daqui do fórum, falou-se nestes escumadores e a própria marca estava a reter as encomendas devido a esse problema das bombas, já com um ou dois meses de atraso. Parece que afinal o problema das bombas não foi resolvido em relação ao modelo anterior... O mais estranho é isto passar-me com uma empresa alemã, que nos habituamos a esperar a mais alta qualidade e fiabilidade...


bah...
Os alemães são tão bons como os outros...
mania....aliás a Volkswagen faz melhores carros em Portugal do que faz na Alemanhã...

podem acreditar!

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Uma notícia preocupante....
> 
> Pelos vistos a 1ª geração de escumadores tinha um problema com o rotor, como mostra o vídeo. Ligando e desligando o escumador, este tinha dificuldade em "arrancar". Uma situação que me parece ter sido descrita com os velhos bubble-master.
> .


Nos antigos BM's raramente isso acontecia pois tenho dois um 250 e um 200, no 250 nunca me aconteceu tal coisa a excepção dos cabos partirem, no 200 esse sim as vezes parava e ficava a "patinar" mas resolvia-se tapando a entrada de ar, na minha minha opinião não troco o BM por nenhum outro.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> bah...
> Os alemães são tão bons como os outros...
> mania....aliás a Volkswagen faz melhores carros em Portugal do que faz na Alemanhã...
> 
> podem acreditar!


Olá António.

Ai está uma grande resposta tua. :Palmas: 

Sim é verdade e não só, tivemos o lançamento mais rápido de um carro VW com o Scirocco e agora com o lançamento do novo EOS, o mais baixo nº de defeitos por 1000 carros de um lançamento de um carro VW.
O único problema que "AE" Bem-vindo à Volkswagen Autoeuropa. tem e a sua localização estamos muito longe da Alemanha que é o nosso principal fornecedor de peças.
A VW já torceu a orelha por nos ter dado o Scirocco porque estamos a produzir o dobro que estava planeado. :Coradoeolhos: 

E ainda melhor para a economia portuguesa, no principio do ano estava planeado uma produção de 121.000 carros e já vamos com plano de 130.000 que vais crescer até ao fim do ano, o que faltava agora era um 4º produto para colocar a fabrica a trabalhar a 100% "1000 carros/dia" porque o máximo que trabalhou até hoje foi a 60%. :Olá: 


O que esta a passar se com a ATI passou se a uns anos a trás com a deltec com os escumadores que usavam a antiga aquabee 2000/1 e eles não trocaram nada.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá António.
> 
> Ai está uma grande resposta tua.
> 
> Sim é verdade e não só, tivemos o lançamento mais rápido de um carro VW com o Scirocco e agora com o lançamento do novo EOS, o mais baixo nº de defeitos por 1000 carros de um lançamento de um carro VW.
> O único problema que "AE" Bem-vindo à Volkswagen Autoeuropa. tem e a sua localização estamos muito longe da Alemanha que é o nosso principal fornecedor de peças.
> A VW já torceu a orelha por nos ter dado o Scirocco porque estamos a produzir o dobro que estava planeado.
> 
> E ainda melhor para a economia portuguesa, no principio do ano estava planeado uma produção de 121.000 carros e já vamos com plano de 130.000 que vais crescer até ao fim do ano, o que faltava agora era um 4º produto para colocar a fabrica a trabalhar a 100% "1000 carros/dia" porque o máximo que trabalhou até hoje foi a 60%.
> ...


O maior problema dos tugas e sempre foi, foi sermos pequenos e portanto temos um mercado pequeno...

Para termos o maior mercado europeu, temos de usar transportes, que estão a ficar mais caros cada vez mais...

ou seja onde existem mais populações, fazemos os produtos lá chegar a custos maiores...
E se nos servirmos só do nosso mercado, o custo associado de mão de obra e electricidade é mais elevado, estes custos abatem quanto maior produção for necessária...

existe quase sempre uma relação entre maior produção, e menores custos associado por produto produzido...

Ou seja estamos fodidxx... isto num mercado global e liberalizado, podemos competir com muitissimo baixos salários, mas mesmo assim os custos de produção na alemanhã ficam mais baratos...

Podemos competir com qualidade, ou investir em produtos que não acarretem elevados custos nos transportes, por exemplo mais caros por kg, um carro é um bom exemplo...
Ou investir nas nossas marcas, tentar criar marcas nacionais internacionais...
só assim...mas é dificil...não é só culpa nossa estarmos lixados, exemplos como a irlanda (esta também afundou).. outro país limitrofe longe dos mercados principais.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> O maior problema dos tugas e sempre foi, foi sermos pequenos e portanto temos um mercado pequeno...
> 
> Para termos o maior mercado europeu, temos de usar transportes, que estão a ficar mais caros cada vez mais...
> 
> ou seja onde existem mais populações, fazemos os produtos lá chegar a custos maiores...
> E se nos servirmos só do nosso mercado, o custo associado de mão de obra e electricidade é mais elevado, estes custos abatem quanto maior produção for necessária...
> 
> existe quase sempre uma relação entre maior produção, e menores custos associado por produto produzido...
> 
> ...


Portugal é pequeno... mas temos aqui tão perto África.. que vai crescer imenso no proximo seculo e Portugal tem obrigação de estar presente em África

----------


## António Vitor

> Portugal é pequeno... mas temos aqui tão perto África.. que vai crescer imenso no proximo seculo e Portugal tem obrigação de estar presente em África


Com os recursos que eles têm acho que vai ser ao contrário...

----------


## CarlosRoque

Olá pessoal.

Alguma novidade para a introdução deste modelo no mercado novamente?

----------

